# Air or Liquid Cooling?



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

Which would be a better option for me?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Air cooling is fine. Liquid & electricity don't play well together.


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Air cooling is fine. Liquid & electricity don't play well together.


What would Liquid Cooling be better for? what would Air cooling be better for?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

water cooling is a better choice for upper end high overclockers and those who live in very hot climates, or have a rather hot computer room

now that cpu's dont run quite as hot as yesteryear cpu's and have features like speed step to reduce voltage and temps when the system is not working hard, watercooling is not nearly as desirable as it once was

if anyone deceides to go watercooling; do it right! stay with products like danger den and swiftech and avoid the cheap stuff thats a collaboration of mis matched parts, and make sure to stick with a coolant which is *non-conductive*! then "when" a system leak occurs you dont ruin your system

the best set-ups I have seen and used have the coolant reservoir mounted externally to the computer case, the internal computer case reservoirs can only cool the liquid so much when you have a hot case internally to begin with.

the next step in water cooling system evolution must involve a water chiller, then such systems will become widely popular again


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

linderman said:


> water cooling is a better choice for upper end high overclockers and those who live in very hot climates, or have a rather hot computer room
> 
> now that cpu's dont run quite as hot as yesteryear cpu's and have features like speed step to reduce voltage and temps when the system is not working hard, watercooling is not nearly as desirable as it once was
> 
> ...


So would u suggest me getting Air or Liquid? i am getting a system from my friend for free(he own his own pc shop), and the system will have : Core i7 960, 6 GB 1600 Mhz Corsair RAM, and dual ATI Radeon 5870 In Crossfire. what about then? what do you think? I do not plan on Overclocking my Processor


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I wish I had a friend like that !


I would go air cooling

make sure you are using a FULL tower case like the antec 1200


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

linderman said:


> I wish I had a friend like that !
> 
> 
> I would go air cooling


I know. Everybody wishes that. But thanks for the recommendation. I will look into it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Go with air and one GPU.


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

what would Liquid cooling better for then if everyone is telling me to go with Air?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Firebolt059 said:


> what would Liquid cooling better for then if everyone is telling me to go with Air?


Refer to Post #4.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you have an extra 4 or $500.00 to spend, le me know; I will spec you a worthy water cooling rig


----------



## squigglethecow (Dec 26, 2008)

Water cooling is slightly better, but for a huge price increase. 

A decent air cooled case is more than adequate for most computer users. 

A water cooled system would be colder, sure, but it'd be overkill for most situations


----------

